# Window Error!



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

What Version of Windows are you using?:signlol:


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

It's acting like there is a finger sensor that is triggering. My garage door does the same thing when it's cold.


----------



## HoPo99 (Oct 31, 2013)

When the window module loses power it loses switch memory, so your auto up and down don't work any more. Your problem looks like a safety feature where it thinks it's hitting something on its way up

to reprogram your auto switch push it down to the second click and hold it for 3 seconds then hold it up to the second click for 3 seconds and see if that fixes it.


----------



## HoPo99 (Oct 31, 2013)

I should clarify, push and hold.... Hold those three additional seconds after the window has reached the full up or down position


----------



## APCruze (Mar 7, 2013)

I would think the finger smashing sensor is the issue, hopefully the relearn procedure HoPo99 gave you works.


----------



## XtremeAaron (Jan 22, 2012)

HoPo99 said:


> When the window module loses power it loses switch memory, so your auto up and down don't work any more. Your problem looks like a safety feature where it thinks it's hitting something on its way up
> 
> to reprogram your auto switch push it down to the second click and hold it for 3 seconds then hold it up to the second click for 3 seconds and see if that fixes it.


I tried this just now, but I held all the way down. Is this wrong? do I only go half way?


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Press and hold the button in the down position.......continue to hold for a three second count once fully down.

Wait a few seconds, then lift and hold the switch in the up position.....continue to hold up for a three second count once fully up.

Now check for normal, auto down and auto up operation.

Rob


----------



## HoPo99 (Oct 31, 2013)

Ya you are pressing and holding it in the second (auto) position each way. Just pressing to the manual position will not teach the module


----------



## XtremeAaron (Jan 22, 2012)

Still didn't work. I'll post a video showing how I'm doing this later tonight.


----------



## XtremeAaron (Jan 22, 2012)

Sitting at the dealer now. I'll report after.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

XtremeAaron said:


> Sitting at the dealer now. I'll report after.


I am sorry to hear of the window malfunction you have been experiencing, XtremeAaron. We will be on the lookout for your next update after hearing from your dealer. If you would like to further discuss your situation or have additional questions, don't hesitate to send us a private message. 

Sincerely,

Laura M.
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

Good luck getting it fixed, my daughter bought a new Mazda 323 Shades in 2003 and it did the same thing and Mazda dealer couldn't fix it and the person she sold it to still has the same issue today. After 4 attempts and no success Mazda never got back with a fix and have now lost a lot of sales because of it as all her friends won't risk buying a car that can't be fixed with what should be a simple fix. She currently drives a Hyundai and has not had a single issue.


----------



## XtremeAaron (Jan 22, 2012)

They reprogrammed the switch and it now works. They arent sure how long it will last so they are ordering me a new switch. Also brought in my own oil change supplies and got the tires rotated, $23.86 total! Sure beats doing it in this cold and the snow! They found that my right my right front axle seal was leaking and took care of that as well.


----------



## newsguy99 (May 24, 2013)

I do the same thing with my oil change too... Buy my supplies, and then take it to a shop and have them change it. 17 bucks and tax... Not too bad..


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

XtremeAaron said:


> They reprogrammed the switch and it now works. They arent sure how long it will last so they are ordering me a new switch. Also brought in my own oil change supplies and got the tires rotated, $23.86 total! Sure beats doing it in this cold and the snow! They found that my right my right front axle seal was leaking and took care of that as well.


Hello,

I'm glad to hear that you were able to get your window error concern resolved and that you were also able to get your tires rotated at the same visit! How was your service at the dealership? Please feel free to follow up with us! Also, if you have any other concerns or need any assistance, Chevrolet Customer Care is here for you!

Kristen A.
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------

